# Hindi/Urdu/(Persian): Fashion



## Kahaani

Hi,

I was wondering how you'd translate "Fashion" into Hindi and Urdu. Both Shabdkosh.com and Google Translate give me Faishan فیشن/फ़ैशन. I find it hard to believe this was the original Hindi/Urdu word for it, since it's obviously been derived from English. With a simple google search on it I do find a few fashion related hits, such as;

http://faisana.wordpress.com/
http://faisana.blogspot.nl/
http://faisana.com/ (An actual clothing store)

Thus, what is the original word for it (non-English derived)? how would you personally translate it? And for the sake of it, what is the Persian word for it?

Thank you,
Nigel


----------



## Qureshpor

For Urdu, I would say "tarz" and "vaz3".


----------



## Alfaaz

Urdu: 
Fashion: رواج - _rawaaj
_Other used words used for _trend, style, fashion, form, etc._ : روش (_rawish) _, طرز (_tarz)_ , انداز (_andaaz)_ , اسلوب (_usluub_)

Edit: example from a quick online search: as you can see they use fashion in the headline and throughout the article, except in the last sentence rawaaj was finally used: 

_-خوبصورت لباس کے ساتھ چھوٹے سائز کے پرس استعمال کرنے کا رواج عام ہونا شروع ہوا تھا
xuubsurat libaas ke saath chhoTe size ke purse isti'maal karne kaa rawaaj a'am hona shuru' huaa thaa-_


----------



## darush

In Persian: mode  مُد


----------



## Qureshpor

darush said:


> In Persian: mode مُد


I think the OP wishes to have a non-English derived word.


----------



## Treaty

It is not hard to believe it. Even in English, its usage as "latest pattern" is a 16th century phenomenon. I can imagine it started as an upper middle class leisure which is related to the rise of public display and open public spaces. In Iran, this started in early 1900s. 

In Persian usually the French word _mode_ مد is used. Even derivatives like _a la mode_ and _demodé _are sometimes used. فشن _fashion _is also used in Persian though sometimes with a satirical meaning. There are also some Persian words such as:
پسند روز _pasand e ruz_ = [to]day's favourite
سلیقه روز _saliqe ye ruz_ = [to]day's preference


----------



## Faylasoof

Alfaaz said:


> Urdu:
> Fashion: رواج - _rawaaj
> _Other used words used for _trend, style, fashion, form, etc._ : روش (_rawish) _, طرز (_tarz)_ , انداز (_andaaz)_ , اسلوب (_usluub_)
> 
> Edit: example from a quick online search: as you can see they use fashion in the headline and throughout the article, except in the last sentence rawaaj was finally used:
> 
> _-خوبصورت لباس کے ساتھ چھوٹے سائز کے پرس استعمال کرنے کا رواج عام ہونا شروع ہوا تھا
> xuubsurat libaas ke saath chhoTe size ke purse isti'maal karne kaa rawaaj a'am hona shuru' huaa thaa-_


 Alfaaz SaaHib, I think in the context of clothes the word _usluub_ isn't normally used but the word is of course used in Urdu in other contexts.
From your list, apart from رواج -_r*i*waaj _(a general term_)_, the compound طرز لباس _T__arz-e-libaas _would be a good term for (clothes) fashion.
We of course know that the English borrowing فیشن फ़ैशन _faishan_ is widely used but since the OP specifically asked for a non-English term, so my above suggestion.


----------



## Alfaaz

Faylasoof said:
			
		

> From your list, apart from رواج -_r*i*waaj _(a general term_)_,


Faylasoof SaaHib, it seems you are suggesting that _r*i*waaj_ is the correct pronunciation (which is generally most often heard in Urdu) rather than _r*a*waaj_. The Platts entry, however, labels this as the vulgar form and searching yielded results in Arabic and Dari (Afghani Persian) where _rawaaj_ was primarily used. Which pronunciation is correct...or are both considered correct by you?


----------



## marrish

I agree with Faylasoof SaaHib that _riwaaj_ is a general term which doesn't mean 'fashion'.
I also agree with QP SaaHib on وضع _waz3, _but perhaps_ وضع قطع waz3 qat3 (feminine noun) _can be even better. _tarz-e-libaas_ is of course also an option but limited to clothing, as already stated. However, ​I'd stay by _faishan_ for this one.


----------



## Alfaaz

marrish said:
			
		

> I agree with Faylasoof SaaHib that _riwaaj_ is a general term which doesn't mean 'fashion'.


It seems our interpretations of Faylasoof's answer and riwaaj might be different marrish SaaHib! Faylasoof SaaHib seems to be saying that _riwaaj_ would be a general word while _tarz-e-libaas _could be a specific option. Let's wait for his clarification. Apart from this, your statement is a bit surprising as I had thought you would agree that riwaaj has always been used in Urdu media for _"fashion"_ or _"what's in"_, of course apart from the other usages/meanings. Even Platts lists it as such: 


> A رواج _rawāj_, vulg. _riwāj_ (inf. n. of روج 'to have a ready sale,' &c.), s.m. Being vendible, being in great demand; being current;—currency, prevalence; usage, use, custom, practice, fashion;—vent, sale;—adj. Saleable, vendible; current, customary:—_riwāj pānā_, v.n. To obtain currency, pass current; to be customary; to become prevalent; to be in force; to be in fashion;


----------



## marrish

Indeed, it seems I have interpreted F. SaaHib's contribution in a different way, possibly contrary to what he meant to say. Diversity of opinion is a healthy thing! Still I'd say that riwaaj is a general word and doesn't specifically mean ''fashion''. "A custom'', yes, like in 
اسلامی رواج ہے مردوں کو سپرد خاک کرنا _islaamii riwaaj hai murdoN ko supurd-e-xaak karnaa_. I can't imagine you can say ''fashion'' here. Moreover, ''fashion'' itself is a general word, but as far as I can grasp, the topic of this thread is the specific meaning of 'fashion' as in 'fashion industry'.


----------



## Qureshpor

^ In your sentence, perhaps "rasm" might be the more common word, although of course one does have "rasm-o-rivaaj".


----------



## marrish

I agree, you are right, but I wanted to illustrate the usage of _riwaaj,_ to be precise.


----------



## Kahaani

Thanks everyone for elaborating on this matter for me! I've certainly been enlightened.


----------



## tonyspeed

andaaz seems a good word for Hindi as in apnaa andaaz (your own style/fashion). But its seems to be in somewhat of a state of abandonment...
Nevertheless, you will find quite a bit of boutiques and clothing stores with that name if you do a web search.


However, Platts suggests the original Hindi word for this was 

H بانا बाना _bānā_ [S. वर्ण+कः; Prk.  वण्मको], s.m. Appearance, form, shape, colour; property, habit, peculiarity; profession, caste, sect, class; veil, covering;  dress, garment, costume, *fashion* or style of dress; uniform, livery; mask, disguise:—_bānā badalnā_, v.n. To change (one's) dress; to disguise oneself (syn. _bhes badalnā_).


But I do not know if anyone still uses this word.


----------



## greatbear

^ I have never heard of "baanaa"; "andaaz" could work sometimes. I don't think there is really a word, as not that much of the concept itself existed otherwise: we use the English word "fashion" all the time.


----------



## Qureshpor

tonyspeed said:


> [...]However, Platts suggests the original Hindi word for this was
> 
> H بانا बाना _bānā_ [S. वर्ण+कः; Prk. वण्मको], s.m. Appearance, form, shape, colour; property, habit, peculiarity; profession, caste, sect, class; veil, covering; dress, garment, costume, *fashion* or style of dress; uniform, livery; mask, disguise:—_bānā badalnā_, v.n. To change (one's) dress; to disguise oneself (syn. _bhes badalnā_).
> 
> But I do not know if anyone still uses this word.


Platts suggests many more. Amongst them "dhaj", "Dhab" and "Daul" could be used for "fashion".


----------



## marrish

^ This has reminded me of سج دھج _saj-dhaj_.


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> ^ This has reminded me of سج دھج _saj-dhaj_.


And Diil-Daul too, surely?


----------



## marrish

Actually it didn't occur to me, but may be because it hasn't the meaning of ''fashion''. Answering in ''compound language'', it is rather _shakl-suurat_ or _qad-o-qaamat _to me, would you agree?


----------



## marrish

I'm sorry I'm following my own message but the edit option is no longer availabe and nobody reacted. If we take the ''newness'' in fashion, would'nt it be ''jadiidiyyat''? libaasii jadiidiyyat etc.


----------

